# Nuts :S



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Seren doing what she loves, sorry about the poor quality and no sound, but she's growling and barking at herself 
YouTube - Seren


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: Awrh! Seren is beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_haha shes exercising herself lol, i bet she slept after that, ,_


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

She's so cute I could just munch her! :001_wub: Great Welsh name too.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww, how cute is that! 

What a funny little character!


----------

